# Warpath - pics and info



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

View attachment 15293


Here is a pic of the Foregefathers for your viewing pleasure!

Models should be getting released in October.

Here is a pic of the Foregefathers for your viewing pleasure!

Models should be getting released from October in the following order:

October:

Warpath Orx Section (10) £14 RRP
Warpath Orx Platoon (20) £20 RRP

Warpath Orx Hero £8 RRP
Warpath Orx Starter Army

November

Warpath Paint Set £14 RRP
Warpath Game Orxs vs Dwarfs £50

December

Warpath Forgefathers Steel Warriors Section (10) £14 RRP
Warpath Forgefathers Grizzlers Team (5) £14 RRP
Warpath Forgefathers Steel Warriors Platoon (20) £20 RRP
Warpath Forgefathers Hero £8 RRP

Warpath Forgefathers Army deal £50 RRP

The Warpath game box will include 55 Models and 2 vehicles made up of 10 Forgefathers Steel Warriors, 5 Grizzlers, 1 Big Gun, 30 Orx, 10 Heavy Weapon Orx, 1 Trike as well as dice, rules and Mantic Points - unsure of the RRP at this time.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I saw this on Facebook yesterday, very impressive!

I really hope the rest of the sculpts are going to be this good, Warpath will be something I will definitely be picking up if this is the quality of the minis.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

That is totally AWESOME!!!!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

View attachment 15294


Oh...and one of the Marauder!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I actually quite like that model. The guns remind me of a game but i can't place them... ah well. Marauder is quite good too.

The prices are about what was expected so no suprises there. I may even get a few to paint up.

SGMAlice


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Dwarves... _sorry_.... Forge Fathers, look crap.

fantasy dwarves with impractical future guns! ... very lazy design. show a kid a pic of a fantasy dwarf and ask him to futurize it and that's basically what he would come up with.

that ork is ok though.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> View attachment 15293
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the Foregefathers for your viewing pleasure!
> ...


These prices are wrong, Mantic have said on facebook and warseer (Warseer discussion) that these won't be the prices, they will be lower!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Lower is better - however these have come from the most recent trade list that I have seen first hand!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

View attachment 15306


And the cover art for the starter set.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

i saw this too it looks awesome i might get myself the starter set.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Lower is better - however these have come from the most recent trade list that I have seen first hand!


They are also the exact same prices that mantic have already said are wrong


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

View attachment 15309


Alternative angle on the Forgefather hero...I just want to give the little fella a big hug!!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Another pic...










And some info...



> We're very excited that Friday 16th September is the start of the Beasts of War Warpath Weekend, featuring all-new Warpath previews and an exclusive reveal of the vehicle kits amongst other things - not one to be missed!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The models look kinda cool, but damn are those some horrible paintchoice colours they're using.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> The models look kinda cool, but damn are those some horrible paintchoice colours they're using.


What did you expect for Marneus Shortbloke of the Ultraforgedwarfmarines?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> What did you expect for Marneus Shortbloke of the Ultraforgedwarfmarines?


A white mouth plate and a red helmet?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> A white mouth plate and a red helmet?


Aha! I see what you've done there:laugh:


----------

